# Confused about smoked chicken leg quarters



## ssmoke

I want to smoke chicken leg quarters for the first time but am actually confused due to all the information on this forum =)

So from what I gather:

1) I should definitely brine, which I like to do anyway, and the slaughter house brine from the wiki sounds really good

2) I should smoke somewhere between 250 and 300, but then I will want to finish a grill for 10-15 minutes to crisp the skin

OR

3) Smoke above 300 (generally listed as 325 by most commenters) will crisp the skin so then I wouldn't have to finish on the grill

4) I want to smoke until the center of the leg is at 170

Am I missing anything?

What are peoples experience with smoking at say 250/275 & grill vs 325 and no grill? I really would like the skin crispy at the end.

And finally, what about of time smoking should I expect using the two different temperature ranges?


----------



## bkleinsmid

ssmoke..........I love smoked leg 1/4's. I think you have all the info right.....thats pretty much how I do mine.

I like to do mine at 300 to 325 just so I don't have to mess with the grill after the smoke.

Brad


----------



## ssmoke

bkleinsmid said:


> ssmoke..........I love smoked leg 1/4's. I think you have all the info right.....thats pretty much how I do mine.
> 
> I like to do mine at 300 to 325 just so I don't have to mess with the grill after the smoke.
> 
> Brad


so you get crispy skin that range? About how long does it take usually?


----------



## ellymae

I cook my chicken raised direct on the Egg - in the 325 range because for me there is nothing worse then rubbery chicken skin.. I get the smoke flavor I want, and the skin texture I like. Time.. about an hour or so maybe,


----------



## ssmoke

ellymae said:


> I cook my chicken raised direct on the Egg - in the 325 range because for me there is nothing worse then rubbery chicken skin.. I get the smoke flavor I want, and the skin texture I like. Time.. about an hour or so maybe,


thanks! I will try this way and hopefully get nice crispy skin.

What type of wood do you all use? Most comments I saw indicated apple


----------



## ssmoke

One more question if people are still checking this thread... I have been reading more about it and several people indicated they didn't use any water in the pan when smoking at the higher (300+) temps. Is this something I should consider or is water in the pan still needed?


----------



## venture

The water pan helps moderate temps cause water boils at 212.  At least at sea level?

Chix on the smoker is tricky because of the rubber skin problem.

Usually smoked at high temps or finished with a flash on a hot grill?  The water pan can get in the way of hot smoking temps. Then the grill comes in handy.

I usually grill mine, but it works either way with some practice.

Having said that, the whole leg is a great piece to work with.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ssmoke

I have a weber 22 inch smoker. I think I am now convinced of the no-water way, but should I still keep the pan there right to catch drips? Otherwise seems like quite a bit of ash would come up onto the meat and also generally mess with the stability of the fire.


----------



## ellymae

Not sure when you are cooking your chicken - no real reason to put anything in between the coals and your chicken -

With Chicken I am all over the place when it comes to wood - I like cherry, oak, apple, and hickory - chicken will take on smoke pretty fast so be careful, you want the smoke thin and blue so your chicken doesn't taste like an ash tray.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

ssmoke said:


> I have a weber 22 inch smoker. I think I am now convinced of the no-water way, but should I still keep the pan there right to catch drips? Otherwise seems like quite a bit of ash would come up onto the meat and also generally mess with the stability of the fire.



If it were me I'd fill the water pan with sand, cover with foil and not look back. If you smoke in any type of windy wet cold weather this will help greatly with the temp swings. 

For chicken I smoke mine in a 325* smoker to get the crispy skin. I do not brine my chicken, I do inject quarters sometimes just for a different flavor profile. Apple is fine for chicken however my current favorite is a 50/50 mix of pecan and cherry. 

For your IT you want to probe the thigh not the leg and need to go to 165*


----------



## hambone1950

ssmoke said:


> One more question if people are still checking this thread... I have been reading more about it and several people indicated they didn't use any water in the pan when smoking at the higher (300+) temps. Is this something I should consider or is water in the pan still needed?



I smoke on a WSM and my experience has been if you put water or sand in the pan , you won't get up to 300 degrees. When I do chicken , I go no water pan at all. Chicken on the top rack. Hits 300 easy and crisps up the skin nicely....sometimes I drop the chicken onto the lower rack at the end , just to make sure it's nice and crisp. Not sure what you are cooking on ,,  it i hope this is helpful

Ok , I just read a bit more and it seems you have a 22 inch WSM , right? Ok def no water pan...trust me....no issues with ash from drippings or temp swings.that chicken juice hits the coals and turns into nice flavorful smoke....and it does not damp the fire....quite the opposite.
 cook on the top rack. Don't worry be happy. . :grilling_smilie:


----------



## asfastasitgets

I agree, dirtsailor. Temp the thigh (always temp the thickest part of any meat you're cooking).

I am probably wrong, but 165 is what I pull mine at IF I've cooked them low and plan on putting them under the broiler. I thought dark meat had to go higher (170-175 finished temp)?


----------



## venture

I think it is a matter of taste?

For a chicken breast, I like 165 because the breast dries out so easily.

For a thigh, I like 175 because the fattier thigh will have the texture I like at that temp.

The whole leg is a great piece to work with because if the drum gets a little more cooking than the thigh?  Being connected, it doesn't seem to be a problem to my taster.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## asfastasitgets

They're perfectly done when the skin draws back from the ankle. <--don't try this at home!!! Unless...you've cooked for most of your life. Otherwise, use a temperature measuring device, and aim for 170-175, in the thigh (away from the bone!!!). lol


----------



## bigr314

I smoke my chicken at 300-325 on a UDS. Direct heat with no water pan. Plenty of smoke,plus the drippings on the coals add more smoke and flavor.Comes out fantastic.


----------



## brother ed

Wrap your water soaked chips in foil and poke holes in top to allow smoke to escape. Ash remains in the foil.


----------



## edward36

Hey,

I'll give you a bit different view at this... I smoke chicken quarters (that is, leg & thigh) on my WSM 22.5" without brining, on 250F, until internal temperature of 165F, and during the last 15 minutes I glaze them with an apricot glaze: 1/2 cup your favorite BBQ sauce (I make my own - check out my _*post here*_), 4 tbsp honey, 4 tbsp apricot jam. Here's the result.













img_0251_2.jpg



__ edward36
__ Mar 4, 2014


















img_0253_2.jpg



__ edward36
__ Mar 4, 2014


----------



## willthethrill31

Edward36 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'll give you a bit different view at this... I smoke chicken quarters (that is, leg & thigh) on my WSM 22.5" without brining, on 250F, until internal temperature of 165F, and during the last 15 minutes I glaze them with an apricot glaze: 1/2 cup your favorite BBQ sauce (I make my own - check out my _*post here*_), 4 tbsp honey, 4 tbsp apricot jam. Here's the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img_0251_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ edward36
> __ Mar 4, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img_0253_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ edward36
> __ Mar 4, 2014


I absolutely agree with this method.  I do not brine my chicken quarters or thighs due to the short cooking time and they come out just as moist as brined grilled chicken breasts.  Glazing takes chicken to a whole different level!  Good lookin chicken here!


----------



## edward36

WillTheThrill31 said:


> I absolutely agree with this method.  I do not brine my chicken quarters or thighs due to the short cooking time and they come out just as moist as brined grilled chicken breasts.  Glazing takes chicken to a whole different level!  Good lookin chicken here!



Thanks! 

Which reminds me to go get some chicken quarters for the weekend :) 

Cheers! 
Ed


----------



## jayrex169

I smoke my chicken legs for 4=6 hours and my ribs till the meat fills off the bone.


----------



## rc4u

I know the results wanted here are always crispy skin...but I have not eaten skin or the fat under for at least 15 years... like processed meat or lunch meat...so if you don't eat it then don't worry about the skin texture...the chicken underneath tastes just as good and the skin is a good insulator for the heat on the smoker or grill...heck when we go to the fried  or pressure cooked chicken eateries we always have a large plate of skin and fat for the dogs and of course our free ranged chickens{they love it. just like scrambled eggs}..  now once in a while I do indulge and have some good skin. but I take to many pills already...jeff


----------



## rodney strong

Best leg quarters: rub with yellow mustard, use SuziQ and black pepper. Smoke/grill using a pit style grill with California Central Coast Red Oak.


----------



## mriskanr

I have not been on here since I got my smoker last fall, but pulled it out last week and smoked some chicken leg quarters.  just gave them some rub and smoked for 2 to 2.5 hours.  Most of the time it was around 225*.  I really wanted to be up to 250 but it just didnt want to climb up there.  Chicken turned out great!, cooked thru,  I put on the grill for a little while with a touch of sauce... The only dissapointment was the skin.  it was like leather!  Meat was very juicy but skin was very dried out and chewy.


----------



## smokeymose

Totally agree with most of the above, including the higher temps and no water pan, but we always brine them. All you need for thighs, etc. is a couple of hours swimming, and as far as we're concerned it's well worth the little effort.....
Dan


----------



## phatbac

I smoke in 275 neighborhood but i remove the skin frim quaters because we dont eat skin round the house. I smoke approx 3 hours until 170 IT in the thigh . If i sauce i do it about 155-160 IT and let it set up. 
Here are some 1/4's turned into great pulled bird...













chickendone.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 9, 2016


----------



## airesofwar

I prefer a hotter grill temp but regardless of temp, I do t go by time or internal meat temp. When you can pull the bone out with a slight tug, it's done!


----------



## tshaw

Gonna give this a try tomorrow with cherry and pecan...Thanks.   What do you use for a rub??


----------

